# Fog Machine Won't Heat Up



## brohawk

I got my fog machines out to prep them for the Halloween season and one won't work.

I plug it in, the power indicator light never turns on, and it never heats up. The fuse is not blown, and I have tried different power sources. 

Is it the heating transfer element?


----------



## fritz42_male

Would guess it is either the heater or the thermostat. Also might just be a thermostat sticking.

There is a YouTube video on a Chauvet repair - might give you some ideas but bear in mind the mains voltages so unless you are experienced, don't do it!


----------



## Hauntiholik

There might be some helpful hints here: Fog machine revival - fixing foggers with little or no output


----------



## brohawk

Thanks guys! :winkin:


----------

